# Effects of Rest Intervals Between Sets



## Arnold (Aug 12, 2012)

Effects of Rest Intervals Between Sets by Mark David Rest Intervals should be 30 seconds to 5 minutes. True or False? I?m sure by now you are well aware that rest intervals for weight training workouts are just another variable you can manipulate depending on your overall objective (strength, muscle growth, endurance). What you may [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Oct 15, 2012)

thank you for posting great read.

could this be moved to training section? Just a suggestion.


----------

